# arukimawaru



## Marcus Africanus

Does arukimawaru mean to hike, to walk?
thankks


----------



## Strutter

Hi,

I suggest "To walk around somewhere." I don't think to hike is so suitable.


----------



## Marcus Africanus

Hi,

so You mean "to walk to and fro" or "to walk about" or "to walk around"? And what would You say for hike?


----------



## Strutter

Yes, exactly. 

Hike is kind of hard. I suppose ...
xxxをハイキングする for to hike a mountain or something.
xxxをこえて歩いていく for to hike across or through somewhere.


----------



## Marcus Africanus

I'm looking for a shorter expression, which could become a name for a company or a site. Arukimawaru sounds better for me but istn't exactly what I would like to express. I mean something like walking new ways, hiking through "terra incognita" or "terra ubi leones" like the old Romans used to write on maps on land parts which were unknown for them. Do You know such a similar expression in Japanese?


----------



## kenjoluma

Marcus Africanus said:


> I'm looking for a shorter expression, which could become a name for a company or a site. Arukimawaru sounds better for me but istn't exactly what I would like to express. I mean something like walking new ways, hiking through "terra incognita" or "terra ubi leones" like the old Romans used to write on maps on land parts which were unknown for them. Do You know such a similar expression in Japanese?




I am having a hard time imagining English word 'hike' going along with those big concepts such as 'unknown territory' or 'terra ubi leones'. Isn't it more like 'adventure' rather than 'hike'? Or are you thinking about something like Alice in Wonderland where Alice is joyfully hiking around the crazy strange land?


----------



## almostfreebird

How about "さすらい(sasurai)"?

http://tangorin.com/general/さすらい

http://eow.alc.co.jp/さすらい/UTF-8/

http://www.allcinema.net/prog/show_c.php?num_c=8639

http://www.allcinema.net/prog/show_c.php?num_c=8640

http://www.allcinema.net/prog/show_c.php?num_c=8644

http://www.allcinema.net/prog/show_c.php?num_c=8641


----------



## Strutter

Marcus Africanus said:


> Do You know such a similar expression in Japanese?



I'm afraid I don't think "arukimawaru" is appropriate fot that use then, because it makes me think of something like "stroll" or "walk up and down for a long time being lost."

But when it come to new ideas it's not easy to find a good one. Just maybe "開拓(kaitaku)" or "先駆(senku)" would be not so bad for your purpose. Both mean like to pioneer something new. Now I've found 先駆 pretty good as the name of a company or site, maybe for a child's name too .


----------



## Marcus Africanus

I'm really grateful for Your suggestions. Thank You. I must say, Japanese is a beautiful language. Sasurai and senku sound to me delicious. Sasurai sounds a little like samurai and senku reminds me of a Polish word "synku" (vocativus from "synek" - little son and I've got a little son, he's 7 ;o)


----------



## White Goat

both senku and kaitaku sounds perfect in your case 
I've just read this thread and it came to my mind a beautiful word that was used in the title of a science fiction novel (it's a fictional word, a compound that actually does not exist in standard japanese but it's quite 'understandable') kyokou 虚航 (fantastic route).

The title of the novel was 虚航船団 (kyokou sendan -- *space*battleship heading for the 'unknown' -- the world of the unknown -- the world of the imaginary and fantasy.. maybe the world of all the possibilities)   always loved this word-game between kyokou 虚航 (fantastic route) and kyokou 虚構 (imagination) 

ok I'm completely off-topic I'm aware, beg your pardon ^__^;


----------



## Aoyama

In the same vein, you could also have "samayou", which, like "sasurai" means to wander.
"Arukimawaru" literally means "to walk around" and gives a restricted impression of a rather small perimeter.
Food for thought : a very famous guide book series in Japan is called "chikyu no arukikata"  地球の歩き方(the way to walk/walking around the world).
http://www.arukikata.co.jp/


----------



## uchi.m

「さまよう」sounds good and also poetic. The other options, at least in Portuguese, sound ludicrous.


----------

